# Whitney Res



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I was up by Whitney over the elk hunt and noticed it is almost completely drained? Does anyone know what they are doing? Just curious.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Got me, it was nearly full first of August.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

they do it every year. then let it fill back up. don't know why


----------

